# Killer Hogs  The BBQ Rub - i'm impressed



## hawtsauc3 (Sep 6, 2020)

First time using killer hogs The BBQ Rub and man was I impressed with using it. I was extremely skeptical given it was $17 for a bottle  thanks to shipping. I really can't wait till they start getting it in stores. Anyway I'll admit i haven't used a ton of rubs, because i've never been super impressed. Famous daves has been okay, webers KC rub never impressed me, and anything else was IMO either too expensive for the quantity, or the flavor just wasn't too great. But man this stuff was fantastic, the bottle is HUGE, the flavor is awesome and it made the color on my ribs out of this world. So if there is anyone curious about whether they should try it or not, I'd recommend it.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 6, 2020)

Pics?


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 6, 2020)

Pellet Smokers-Grills-Woods & More - Collinsville BBQ Supply
					

A BBQ Supply store ran by BBQ Pros, a chef and a business advisor. We carry high quality pellet smokers & drums, grills, BBQ rubs, sauce, smoking wood & so more




					code3bbqsupply.com
				



I order alot of my rubs from this company. Veteran owned and operated. Good prices and selection. I usually bulk order so that 7-8 buck doesn't hurt as bad. And I agree killer hogs is hard to beat. Give the hot hog one a try


----------



## Kevin Braker (Sep 6, 2020)

Check out Walmart, I got a 16 oz bottle for 9 bucks.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Sep 6, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Pics?


Just uploaded


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Sep 6, 2020)

Kevin Braker said:


> Check out Walmart, I got a 16 oz bottle for 9 bucks.


Yeah I’ve heard they’re starting to roll out to Walmart’s so I’ll for sure be keeping an eye out


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 6, 2020)

hawtsauc3 said:


> Just uploaded



Ribs look fantastic!


----------

